# Missing cat home but different



## Staceylouise2468

It’s all started first back in September he went missing for 7 weeks then eventually came Home he’s was roughly 4minutes walk down road as I spotted him one day then few days later he returned then booked him in to get done at the vets which is like 45 minutes walk he manage to get out of the carrier so was missing again for over a week as it the vets was surrounded by lots of trees and a pond tried looking for him no hope then today see a post that a cat had been found near the vets exact description go through and it looks like him went into a room he’s was realy affectionate but he had cat flu brought him home and he’s smelling everywhere I don’t know if it’s cause he’s been out of his territory and has cold and his behaviour seems a lot more affectionate is this normal parts of me was doubting he’s mine with the Behavior and going to quiet locations in house where he would never go to


----------

